# Police Officer Jeremy Bitner



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Jeremy Bitner*

Englewood Police Department, Colorado

End of Watch: Monday, May 28, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 8 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Vehicular assault
*Incident Date:* 5/28/2012
*Weapon:* Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect:* Arrested

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Jeremy Bitner was struck and killed by a drunk driver while making a traffic stop at the intersection of South Broadway Street and East Belleview Avenue at approximately 12:05 am.

During the initial stop he had the driver exit the vehicles. As the two stood in the roadway next to the car a drunk driver sideswiped Officer Bitner's patrol car and then struck him and the other driver, throwing them both approximately 50 feet. A witness to the collision called 911 and followed the drunk driver as he fled the scene in his vehicle. Officers from the Littleton Police Department arrested him several minutes after the crash due to the witness' actions.

Officer Bitner and the citizen who were struck were both transported to Swedish Medical Center in critical condition. Officer Bitner succumbed to his injuries approximately 11 hours later.

Officer Bitner had served with the Englewood Police Department for eight years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Police Chief John Collins
Englewood Police Department
3615 S Elati Street
Englewood, CO 80110

Phone: (303) 761-7410

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21272-police-officer-jeremy-bitner#ixzz1wIxBLWUd​


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Bitner


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Bitner, and thank you for your service.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

RIP


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Officer Bitner


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

Rest in Peace Officer Bitner... and thankyou to the witness who followed the drunk murderer.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Rest in peace, brother.
Prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

